# Instructables



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.instructables.com/

Lots of ideas and how-tos.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I was going to book mark that for my kids 'til I saw this ....

http://www.instructables.com/id/Compubeaver--->-How-to-case-mod-a-beaver---in-29-e/

Still it might just be what someone's looking to do !!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

1002richards said:


> I was going to book mark that for my kids 'til I saw this ....
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Compubeaver--->-How-to-case-mod-a-beaver---in-29-e/
> 
> Still it might just be what someone's looking to do !!




That ones not for me either.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I discovered it early last week.It is now in my bookmarks and I check the RSS feed everyday.An excellent site. Highly recommended.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

censorship


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

slow down there terry, 
i think guy was just picking on richard from his comment in post #2 about letting his kids read it    [they might just go out beaver hunting] - and - richard could secretly be one of them thar 'greenie pacifists'


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I humbly apologize for my comment.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

No I'm not a greenie pacifist (in fact I eat meat and wear leather shoes and all sorts!!!)

I was just a bit concerned at the impact of stuffed dead animals on my kids. They'd go one of two ways ... either burst in to tears or go out murdering local wildlife in our nearby woods & fields!!!


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Good for you for monitoring what your children view on the net.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

:up:


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Mr. Newton said:


> I humbly apologize for my comment.


nothing to apologize for terry, it's just everbody enjoying life - tooooo shortttt toooo getttt toooo serioussss about it   



1002richards said:


> No I'm not a greenie pacifist (in fact I eat meat and wear leather shoes and all sorts!!!)....


uhhh, no - i'm NOT going to say anything to that, i refuse.......... 



1002richards said:


> ....I was just a bit concerned at the impact of stuffed dead animals on my kids. They'd go one of two ways ... either burst in to tears or go out murdering local wildlife in our nearby woods & fields!!!





Mr. Newton said:


> Good for you for monitoring what your children view on the net.


i heard that! - sure wish a lot more people felt that way - instead of using the excuse that they 'just don't have the time' 

sure is a lot of good info there though about learning to do a lot of different things


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I am a real do it yourselfer and recycle/reuse ,as in save way to much junk to turn it into something else,so that site hit the mark with me.I now live in a tiny apartment and have had to trim down my "junk" closet.
I have a "How To " folder in my RSS reader with a few other sites like that.
It's kinda a MacGyver thing.And I sometimes say the wrong thing and really put my foot in it..
But yes,life is way too short and I do tend to get way too serious sometimes..


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

terry,
not a problem sir, there are a few on here, as i said to you before, that are really here to help people and enjoy life
besides, richard is a good guy to pick on - [even if he does do all that censoring stuff   ]

i hear what you're saying about the 'cramped' quarters - that's a real bummer!!! puts a terrible hurtin' on a fellers collectings


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

When you are one of the poor people you quickly learn how to re-purpose..


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

While my kids are at school I'm just doing some more censoring ... can I do any for anyone else while I'm at it?


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Not for me thank you .At my age I know I can make my own choices,and since I am not responsible for the upbringing of children anymore then it is not an issue with me.But thanks for the offer though.
What's that saying?"as long as you are living under my roof you will do as I say".
I censor myself quite well,do it all the time.I censor what I say,what I watch on tv,what I read,what websites I visit,what pictures I look at.Don't you just love "choice"?
This is all in jest so do not take it seriously,


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

geeeeeeeezzzz - that's a bummer! 
richard makes a good faith offer and you turn him down terry  and he was just trying to be helpful even 

now he won't have anything to do all day - might even feel so bad as to go out in the garden and eat some worms   

don't feel bad richard, i'll see if i can find something - heyyyyyyyyy, got an idea, can you censor the telemarketing calls that just keep coming - telling me all about how to remortgage my house, how to help me keep from losing it, how to make money in the stock market, etc.....


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

don't feel bad richard, i'll see if i can find something - heyyyyyyyyy, got an idea, can you censor the telemarketing calls that just keep coming - telling me all about how to remortgage my house, how to help me keep from losing it, how to make money in the stock market, etc..... 

You mean you don't have the "do not call list"? Now that is a shame.I get NO spam calls anymore.The list works great for me.I am lucky if I get maybe a call a month.What a difference from before it was offered.It really is great.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I too use the 'no calls' and never get any, but as for spam ... the $$$millions I have waiting for me in various West African countries...


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I call the phone messages "spam"
Junk snail mail is "spam"
And lets not forget e-mail "spam"
spam spam spam spam


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Just had another offer I can refuse:

"You have a bank draft of $780,000.00 USD, which await the outstanding payment of $275 USD. Contact the TNT courier company for claims.
Contact Person: Mr Gregory Imasuen Email: [email protected], Phone number: +2348077080481"


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I get an average of 1.5 spam e's a day.None yet today.
Not complaining though.


----------

